# Pompanooooo



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Wore the pomps out, the yungin and I on the pier bout three weeks ago









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of pompano !


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Thanks guys all were caught off, my favorite, jigs!!!!!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, congrats! And I just caught my first pomp yesterday, way to go!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Love it when they chug the jigs! I hate fishing set rigs.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome....man..thanks for the report.

I need to get out there get me some.


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

I think it has slowed down a little but you can still get them if you jig till your arm falls off!! Gotta do a lot of blind casting

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what pier is this?


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Pensacola Beach pier


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats man...awesome mess of pomps...Just goes to show you got to stay with it....I've been treated for pomp elbow myself lol.


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

Do you jig off the bottom? And congrats! Those are some pretty fish!


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Yea mostly off the bottom


----------

